# Helpful Yahoo! Anxiety site



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

http://health.yahoo.com/health/centers/anxiety/index.html Has all kinds of information on it- the different types of anxiety and treatment options, etc.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi there...I want you to give me the low down on Xanax...I think I want some...Kat


----------

